# i was a little rude...i never



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

That's the blonde joke of archery right there!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I thought that the "soaking in the tub" thing was just a joke. It's amazing when you actually encounter it in real life. Unfortunately, these people vote and have children.


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

I thought I was the only one. LOL!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

That was nice of you to apologize. 
Sometimes things come in to the shop and I hear the craziest things, I have to walk away to keep from laughing in someones face.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Back in my archery shop day, I had a man come in and stated bow his was really loud. I said well lets go hear it. He commenced to pull the bow back, and I said " we need to load an arrow first". He said "oh, that will quieten it down?". I just said "Yep, just a bit".

True story.


----------



## avidarcher88pa (Sep 16, 2011)

You couldn't make that up if you tried. Lmao 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Subconsciously, you just made my day. I am sitting here at my computer just giggling and shaking my head.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I worked with people like that,wonder how they even make it in life but most end up being managers because they can`t understand much.


----------



## lacampbell2005 (Feb 17, 2015)

Wait, so this is a real story?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Had a friend at work wanted to try archery, well I used to MFG. bows so I put one together for him & showed him how to shoot it & told him to buy a target or take a big box & fill it full of clothes so he had some thing to practice on. Well a few days later I asked if he had bought a target or made a bow & he said no. I then asked about him telling me how he was practicing so I asked how he could if he didn't have a target? He said well I just took the bow & drew it back & anchored, aimed & let it go! I asked what he was shooting the arrow into? He told me that he wasn't using any arrows. So he was just dry firing it & I don't know how many times that he did that. I had a hard time not loosing my cool, but after checking the bow over I couldn't find any problems so the bow took the abuse, good old Astro Bow.
I have been in archery for over 55 years & could go on for hours with the fools I have ran in to over the years.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

BoHunter0210 said:


> I thought I was the only one. LOL!


bowhunter0210 you made me spit out my soda:scared:


----------



## RyanMathewsFan (Apr 9, 2016)

lacampbell2005 said:


> Wait, so this is a real story?


There is no way


----------

